# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Rashad vs. Rampage

## J-Dogg

I guess the fight is going to happen.

Who takes it, what do you think?

I'm a Rampage fan, he's bigger, stronger, and has more power.

But I think Rashad might just take this one.....Greg Jackson.

----------


## redz

Good fight whoever makes the mistake will lose. I think Rampage has a slight stand up advantage though making him my pick to win. Its all about the left hand, havent really seen one from Rashad yet.

----------


## *RAGE*

Good about time..I have not been calling them right, but would like to see rampage win this one. I really dont like either one but rampage is the lesser evil..

----------


## Deltasaurus

IMO Its a Coin toss

----------


## Brown Ninja

Rashad seems to consistently prove everyone wrong but I will give him another shot to make me look stupid. I say Rampage and I think he will finish him. Great match up though

----------


## jimmyinkedup

i think rashad may actually experince some fear/intimidation ..though of course he wont show it. Dont forget rampage ko'd chuck multiple times a....and i know the match up makes the fight.and that should matter/enetr his mind but ......i have a feeling...so Ramapge (although i was 0 for 3 last time - but i picked with my heart not my head!)

----------


## Brown Ninja

Hell i was 0-3 and I thought i was picking with my head! I think you are right though

----------


## J-Dogg

I actually just wrote a post and deleted it on why I thought Rampage would loose, he's my fighter and I want him to win.

Key Points I thought of:


---Rashad knocked out chuck, and now he's a knock out artist.
Chucks style leaves that chin wide open. And he definatly did not knock out forrest that easy. I think Rampages chin can handle Rashads hands. 

--- Rampages blocking, is the most impressive I've ever seen. Even back in Wand vs. Page 2. Look at round 1, it's almost like he predicts the punches

--- Rashad is too 'short', he does not have the length to utilize leg kicks, and not get caught in the process.
Forrest can do that, he's a giant though

--- Rashads movment is really good in rounds 1 and 2. He slows down in the later rounds though.
Look at the forrest fight, and how busy Rashad is. Around minute 2 in round 2, he slows down though.

It will be a good fight, intresting game plan. If Rampage looses, it's going 5 rounds.

With it being 5 rounds, I'm not sure who it favors though.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I actually just wrote a post and deleted it on why I thought Rampage would loose, he's my fighter and I want him to win.
> 
> Key Points I thought of:
> 
> 
> ---Rashad knocked out chuck, and now he's a knock out artist.
> Chucks style leaves that chin wide open. And he definatly did not knock out forrest that easy. I think Rampages chin can handle Rashads hands. 
> 
> --- Rampages blocking, is the most impressive I've ever seen. Even back in Wand vs. Page 2. Look at round 1, it's almost like he predicts the punches
> ...




^^ think u meant to say why rashad would lose right??

----------


## Brown Ninja

Decent points but I think we all often make the mistake that just because once upon a time a fighter had suspect conditioning that he cannot fix that mistake. Rashad has come a long ways from his days of fighting Brad Imes at Heavyweight.

----------


## godkilla

> Decent points but I think we all often make the mistake that just because once upon a time a fighter had suspect conditioning that he cannot fix that mistake. Rashad has come a long ways from his days of fighting Brad Imes at Heavyweight.


and we all know what carrying extra pounds of muscle does to your cardio. i dont see rashad getting a ko/tko or a sub on page, so that doesnt leave him much. rampage imo has more ways to win and i wouldnt bet against him these days the way he has been laying out mofos, lol.

----------


## T_Own

i highly doubt rampage will get submitted. although i would love to see rashad try a triangle and get the slam.

i gotta go with my boy on this one. rampage by decision. i think evans is too tough to get KOed

----------


## *RAGE*

i highly doubt rampage will get submitted. although i would love to see rashad try a triangle and get the slam.

i gotta go with my boy on this one. rampage by decision. i think evans is too tough to get KOed 

I think Rampage does have enough power to KO evens but I also thing evens has enough power to KO Rampage. I dont think this giht will end in a decision....

----------


## J-Dogg

Has Rashads chin ever really been tested? I've not seen a lot of his fights.

He wont' sub Rampage, I'll pretty much garantee that. Rampage is farm boy strong, it's just hard to sub the guy.

I think Rashad has a good gas tank, but it's not been tested in awhile. I'm sure under greg jackson, he's not going to lack the training to go 5 rounds.

I think Page would take it on the ground. Rashad is a good wresteler but I think Page is just stronger and equally as good in the wresteling game.

----------


## BG

Really looking foward to this one, hope it last long, but I doubt it will. I think Rashad will be a little more timid then he was with Forrest, I mean guys really have no worries about griffin KO'ing them so you can take more chances. Page will put you to sleep. Cant wait !!!

----------


## BG

[QUOTE=J-Dogg;4370505]Has Rashads chin ever really been tested? I've not seen a lot of his fights.

QUOTE]

Man when he fought Griffin, Griffin nailed him with a hook, sounded sic !!!! So Solid, Rashad didnt even flinch.

----------


## J-Dogg

[QUOTE=BG;4370570]


> Has Rashads chin ever really been tested? I've not seen a lot of his fights.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Man when he fought Griffin, Griffin nailed him with a hook, sounded sic !!!! So Solid, Rashad didnt even flinch.


If his chin's best test has been Griffin.....Rampage is in luck!

My ex caught me with a good shot one time, with a iron candle stick. Did not even flinch either  :Smilie: 

She actually caught me one time, with a good shot when I was dead ass asleep too. Just woke me up.

----------


## amcon

rampage wins if he can get something done in the first two rounds, he never seems to have the gas in the later rounds ... so, he has to either hurt or dominate sugar in the first half of the fight

rashad(sugar) can hit, he showed that with chuck, popped him right on the chin and chucky went splat - i dont know a lot about sugar, but i do know chuck and him looked farily even, slight nod to chuck. 

i put my money on rampage - but, any give day

----------


## T_Own

> rampage wins if he can get something done in the first two rounds, he never seems to have the gas in the later rounds ... so, he has to either hurt or dominate sugar in the first half of the fight
> 
> rashad(sugar) can hit, he showed that with chuck, popped him right on the chin and chucky went splat - i dont know a lot about sugar, but i do know chuck and him looked farily even, slight nod to chuck. 
> 
> i put my money on rampage - but, any give day


rampage also KOed chuck real quick. as far as him getting tired, i think after losing his belt so soon he'll really put in the work to be able to go for 5. him vs hendo went all 5 and that was a lot of wrestling, which imo is more tiring than boxing.

prone2rage, i know they both have power, but they can both take a hit. if rashad is watching out for rampages big strikes, that means rashad won't be looking to land one of his, and its a lot harder to catch someone when they are only waiting on one big punch. maybe not a decision, but i can't see it getting stopped early either

----------


## amcon

> rampage also KOed chuck real quick. as far as him getting tired, i think after losing his belt so soon he'll really put in the work to be able to go for 5. him vs hendo went all 5 and that was a lot of wrestling, which imo is more tiring than boxing.
> 
> prone2rage, i know they both have power, but they can both take a hit. if rashad is watching out for rampages big strikes, that means rashad won't be looking to land one of his, and its a lot harder to catch someone when they are only waiting on one big punch. maybe not a decision, but i can't see it getting stopped early either


remember, big chuck was taking a heft swat at sugar when he got ko'd... yes, rampage rocked chuck with a lucky punch, 

... my personal opinion is that chuck has a glass chin when hit with a hay maker (wouldnt we all), but, at that level you have to take one or two of those and keep on your feet or at least hide well enough to recover

rampage wins if it is first two rounds

----------


## T_Own

is there really such thing as a lucky punch? half the knockouts in all sports would be counted as lucky punches so i don't buy that at all. rampage was going backwards and chuck left it wide open

also i'm sure chuck could take a hit (and i'm sure he has) but he's also like 38. he's just riding out his legacy now, its to be expected that he's not the same fighter he used to be (like when rampage beat him the first time)

----------


## amcon

rampage threw a punch and landed it ... as for a lucky punch believe in them - rampage was as supprised as all fighters are when they land a punch early on and end the fight... thus that is what is ment as lucky punch - the punch is ment and is desired to land ... but so is ever punch

o by the way - rampage wins -

----------


## T_Own

so you're calling it lucky because the KO wasn't expected? thats only true to a very small extent. do you think most fighters plan which punch will be the KO? i know they load up on some, but a lot of those miss, and a lot of little punches catch the other guy off guard. 

i just don't think you can call any punch lucky when they obv meant to hit the person. KO or not

----------


## godkilla

[email protected] punch. chuck didnt even have his hands up as usual. thats not luck, thats inevitable.

----------


## amcon

> [email protected] punch. chuck didnt even have his hands up as usual. thats not luck, thats inevitable.


good point

----------


## amcon

> so you're calling it lucky because the KO wasn't expected? thats only true to a very small extent. do you think most fighters plan which punch will be the KO? i know they load up on some, but a lot of those miss, and a lot of little punches catch the other guy off guard. 
> 
> i just don't think you can call any punch lucky when they obv meant to hit the person. KO or not


you are so funny argue a point that is exactly the point... ok i go with it -

we are saying the same thing (i think you just want to argue)

so, under that light, here we go... have you ever been a fight? hit some one and watch them drop? then the realization hits you... YOU WON!!! you felt it was the same as every other punch, you swang as hard as you ever did, but this time it was the exact spot... the spot that turned the lights out. here is the point every punch is aimed or at least thrown with intent... however, they call it "lucky" cause it hit the exact spot you aimed for(again have you ever been in a fight?) ... cause the other guy is trying every thing he (or she, depending) can to change angels, levels, and block your pre-thought puch or kick... the exception of being mike tyson who would just hit anything you owned and you would want to drop... but seriously, pee wee herman took a swing at mike tyson and hit him in the "just perfect" spot, and dropped him pee wee herman now has mikes titles (if mike still had any) wouldnt it be a lucky punch????

even if pee wee ment that puch it was lucky cause it was perfect... 

ok, so at this point i think rampage wins(most likely), i agree that every punch is pre thought or at least aimed with intent of dropping the other person ... but very very very (did i say very) few punches land perfect to "one punch" some one out... night oxox

----------


## rush_604

Rampage by tko late 3rd

----------


## J-Dogg

I don't think it's luck.

Just because the person throws the punch, and maybe they are not expecting it to be right on the money. Their speed, power, and style all take into account and make it unlucky.

----------


## *RAGE*

I have fought several times and you are right it is not luck even though it looks like it on 
TV.....It takes skill to land a punch so even if it looks like a lucky shot it is years of hard training.

----------


## BG

> Rampage by tko late 3rd


Interesting, I think the longer it goes the more it favors Rashad. This is going to be good !!!!

----------


## rush_604

> Interesting, I think the longer it goes the more it favors Rashad. This is going to be good !!!!


If he comes in the same shape as the Forrest fight than it may favor Rashad. But he looked pretty good when he fought Hendo.

----------


## Mad HaTTer

Rashad has better movement and better game planning....butttt Rampage is tougher, bigger and stronger...Rampage takes this one. First person to knock Rashad out.

----------


## Brown Ninja

[QUOTE=J-Dogg;4370639]


> If his chin's best test has been Griffin.....Rampage is in luck!
> 
> My ex caught me with a good shot one time, with a iron candle stick. Did not even flinch either 
> 
> She actually caught me one time, with a good shot when I was dead ass asleep too. Just woke me up.




Dude your ex sounds like a real bitch

----------


## Brown Ninja

Rampage by hit and run

----------


## J-Dogg

[QUOTE=Brown Ninja;4372143]


> Dude your ex sounds like a real bitch


Her new girl friend is too!

----------


## higherdesire

> you are so funny argue a point that is exactly the point... ok i go with it -
> 
> we are saying the same thing (i think you just want to argue)
> 
> so, under that light, here we go... have you ever been a fight? hit some one and watch them drop? then the realization hits you... YOU WON!!! you felt it was the same as every other punch, you swang as hard as you ever did, but this time it was the exact spot... the spot that turned the lights out. here is the point every punch is aimed or at least thrown with intent... however, they call it "lucky" cause it hit the exact spot you aimed for(again have you ever been in a fight?) ... cause the other guy is trying every thing he (or she, depending) can to change angels, levels, and block your pre-thought puch or kick... the exception of being mike tyson who would just hit anything you owned and you would want to drop... but seriously, pee wee herman took a swing at mike tyson and hit him in the "just perfect" spot, and dropped him pee wee herman now has mikes titles (if mike still had any) wouldnt it be a lucky punch????
> 
> even if pee wee ment that puch it was lucky cause it was perfect... 
> 
> ok, so at this point i think rampage wins(most likely), i agree that every punch is pre thought or at least aimed with intent of dropping the other person ... but very very very (did i say very) few punches land perfect to "one punch" some one out... night oxox


I guess the surprise that you won is an indivdual thing. I have a right hand that will put an end to just about any fight. I know immediatly when it lands. I have only been surpised on the few times that I have landed it ands had to actually throw another one behind it. It isn't luck. I am trying to utilize that tool to end the fight before I loose. I cannot imagine how amplified that is for pro's with one hitter quitters. This my opinion based off of my personal experiences.

Griffin has no stopping power BTW so Rashad wasn;t tested there. Rashad wins the fight against rampage.

----------


## graeme87

Page is a fairly technical striker but he looks stiff, Evans is much looser and has way better foot work which keeps him out of trouble and creates good angles to attach from. I recon Page hits harder though. 

They are both good counter punchers so I think its going to come down to whoever can draw the other one in and catch him. I think it’ll be Evans footwork that is the deciding factor. 

They are probably the two most closely match fighters I’ve seen in a long time.

----------


## amcon

> I guess the surprise that you won is an indivdual thing. I have a right hand that will put an end to just about any fight. I know immediatly when it lands. I have only been surpised on the few times that I have landed it ands had to actually throw another one behind it. It isn't luck. I am trying to utilize that tool to end the fight before I loose. I cannot imagine how amplified that is for pro's with one hitter quitters. This my opinion based off of my personal experiences.
> 
> Griffin has no stopping power BTW so Rashad wasn;t tested there. Rashad wins the fight against rampage.


how many of those punches have you landed? cant knock me out btw... if cars cant and trees cant and dash boards cant - you cant... smile

----------


## Brown Ninja

Amcon vs HigherDesire @ UFC 96! I put my money on the good chin rather than the Heavy Right Hand. Let's make this happen.

----------


## Ashop

> I guess the fight is going to happen.
> 
> Who takes it, what do you think?
> 
> I'm a Rampage fan, he's bigger, stronger, and has more power.
> 
> But I think Rashad might just take this one.....Greg Jackson.


This will be a great fight if it does happen.

----------


## BG

[QUOTE=Brown Ninja;4372143]


> Dude your ex sounds like a real bitch


Thats not my quote, things got fuc'd up, I said Forrest gave Rashad a real nice shot and he took it like nothing. My girl hit me once, she took a nap and I took a ride down town. Ten tears it was on my record, just went off a few years ago. bad choice, dont hit a girl no matter what.

----------


## amcon

> Amcon vs HigherDesire @ UFC 96! I put my money on the good chin rather than the Heavy Right Hand. Let's make this happen.


hehehe lol i'll fight any one... lol whats the pay on the card?

----------


## Brown Ninja

I got five on it

----------


## amcon

5 for who ... smile

----------


## Brown Ninja

With a back that size you have to have some decent power....watch out for his heavy right though!

----------


## amcon

lol... i can take a punch and have extensive street fighting(not that it helped kimbo), i still wrestle and reached high levels in freestyle(my style was judo like throws) and grecko roman(upper body throws)... the little bjj i know will keep me out of trouble... ?am i earning the 5 dollar bet yet? lol

any give day any one can land a lucky punch and lights out... gotta go... i have to go train - i need to get some more sombo skills....

lol lol lol

----------


## amcon

o ya we have to have a agreed weight ... im 225 lbs i think in can get to 218 or 215 ish

----------


## amcon

also no drug testing... smile ... acutally for now i clean

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think the no drug testing on this site is a pre-req. I just upped my bet to $10

----------


## J-Dogg

> how many of those punches have you landed? cant knock me out btw... if cars cant and trees cant and dash boards cant - you cant... smile



Just when I thought I was the tuffest person on the internet, here comes a guy that can't take a hit from a car, tree or dash....and smile.

Seriously, who taunts someone on the internet still?

----------


## Brown Ninja

is there any other way? It's beats the alternative of having to prove it!

----------


## amcon

for proof of what i say - i'll find some articles from the local paper (i have them some where) and i will put them in this tread... lol - why not taunt some one - it just for fun, getting under someones feathers... sorry if it bothered you.. smile


crazy story and i have proof of it, so i am not totally filled with b.s. - as i believe so many of us are at sights like this... this is why i can say stuff like that


i'll give you a little part of one of the stories, (there is a news clip to go along with it) two guys go speeding down my street at 100+ miles an hour(also, all this has been gone over 10x by lawyers and detectives and such) , i have had problems w young ones speeding up and down my cul-de-sac street... so, i go out to tell them to slow the heck down!!! its 10:20 pm at night and fairly cold out 55ish, i am half way up the street about 40 or 50 feet from the car that was speeding and i signal to the driver (who i cant see cause of his lights) with my arms raised over my head... well, he revs the engine and takes off straight at me... hits me with the car as i am running... and i go flying... then after i land on my back, i roll over and make my way to the side walk... they exit the car and attack me - from them or the contact with the car broke all the ribs on my left side, the guy bit my right middle finger all off but a piece of skin, and the passenger of the car was pounding my in the head with a cobble stone he found in someones land scape... the pics from the incident were horrifing!!! they got away... and were arrested 7 days later from a crime stoppers report... the guy i fought was the heavy weight national black belt champ for karate, his buddy was a black belt... (some how i live through all this and in my fight for my life, gotta say that) ... they later stated they were trying to kill me... i was able to get my finger back, at the time it was my number one priority, and inflict as much damage as was needed to set my self free... the karate champ guy wound up with both his collar bones broken, his left scapula, and his eye orbital... the second guy i never touched (actually the last time he hit me with the cobble stone it rolled under a parked car and he went to retrieve it - luck for me i have a hard head). 

after we sued them for a dollar amount to be set by the judge, we won... 

the guy is such a looser!!!!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Everyone here is just having fun so we all need to relax or I will beat the shit out of all of you. If that story is even 1/2 true that is ****ed up. How did you manage to break a dudes collar bone after getting ran over? How old were these guys?

----------


## higherdesire

> how many of those punches have you landed? cant knock me out btw... if cars cant and trees cant and dash boards cant - you cant... smile


To anwser your question, a lot of them. I went to prison at 18 and i was a 5'9" 170 lbs good looking white kid. I did ten years on some of the toughest close custody units the state of Texas has to offer and I left with my dignity and rep in tact. I will leave the stories untold, but I have plenty. Of course Amcon I don;t want to even try you! ;-P

----------


## higherdesire

> Amcon vs HigherDesire @ UFC 96! I put my money on the good chin rather than the Heavy Right Hand. Let's make this happen.


how now brown...did you say ninja? Get the ticket and I am on it! BTW way I want a paycheck too. My exhibition days are over, I am a working man now. Gots to gets my ends you dig?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Bro we are in a recession......$10 is all I got. DO you fly? What is up with that avatar?

----------


## amcon

> To anwser your question, a lot of them. I went to prison at 18 and i was a 5'9" 170 lbs good looking white kid. I did ten years on some of the toughest close custody units the state of Texas has to offer and I left with my dignity and rep in tact. I will leave the stories untold, but I have plenty. Of course Amcon I don;t want to even try you! ;-P


wow that sucks, but sounds like you got something positive out of it... i dont know if i could do jail...

----------


## amcon

> Everyone here is just having fun so we all need to relax or I will beat the shit out of all of you. If that story is even 1/2 true that is ****ed up. How did you manage to break a dudes collar bone after getting ran over? How old were these guys?


ya i m just messing around as well, story is all true, guys were in there early 30s and late 20s, God, and a lot of adrealin... after the adrealin wore off i could bearly stand and i couldnt sit, i was doped up on morphine for a few days... that really sucked!!

----------


## higherdesire

> Bro we are in a recession......$10 is all I got. DO you fly? What is up with that avatar?


I do not have my license so I only fly with friends for now. I want to slow down enough to get my license though. The avatar is in a heli over Vegas on my Birthday last year.

----------


## higherdesire

> wow that sucks, but sounds like you got something positive out of it... i dont know if i could do jail...


To be honest man it saved my life. I was hooked on meth and robbing peolple and places like everyday. It was a matter of time before I was on the wrong end. I am glad I went because it was the wake up call I needed. After about five years of hard time I started straightening up. I had to do more time than necessary becasue of misbehavior but finally it was over. I deserved my time and have no complaints about my life at all past or present. Thanks bro. Peace.

----------


## J-Dogg

> To be honest man it saved my life. I was hooked on meth and robbing peolple and places like everyday. It was a matter of time before I was on the wrong end. I am glad I went because it was the wake up call I needed. After about five years of hard time I started straightening up. I had to do more time than necessary becasue of misbehavior but finally it was over. I deserved my time and have no complaints about my life at all past or present. Thanks bro. Peace.


Hey don't be ashamed of your mistakes if you learned from them bro.

I went to jail when I was 17. I was a kid in jail. I was in for 6 months, just county.

But I learned from it, and I've come to be a good man. I have a really good company and I own my own home, company trucks and 4 investment houses. I'm a felon, but I learned a lot from my mistakes.

I also have a 10" penis and I'll beat each one of you up if i was not playing Wii tomorrow night =] 

But seriously, don't be ashamed of jail. Some of us did not have parental figures to teach us everything.

----------


## Brown Ninja

My cock is 11''......got you beat

----------


## J-Dogg

Doh! I was holding my YARD stick backwards and measuring from the wrong end!!!

It's actually 26"

Never said I was smart!

----------


## higherdesire

Size matters no doubt, but it has been said that unless you can hammer a 4" spike through a 2x4 with just your dvck, then it is kind of a moot point. BTW ninja, you aren't supposed to measure from the top all the way around to the sack, that is doubling up bro, definate foul play. 

J dogg thanks for the word bro. I definatly have nothing to be ashamed of. I am the most financially successful person in my family. All of my family have masters dergees.

----------


## Brown Ninja

bro ditch the helicopter and go fixed wing. You'll love it

----------


## Brown Ninja

as far as the measuring goes I divided by three. I an very humble

----------


## amcon

> To be honest man it saved my life. I was hooked on meth and robbing peolple and places like everyday. It was a matter of time before I was on the wrong end. I am glad I went because it was the wake up call I needed. After about five years of hard time I started straightening up. I had to do more time than necessary becasue of misbehavior but finally it was over. I deserved my time and have no complaints about my life at all past or present. Thanks bro. Peace.


you ever get(read/study) in to God while in there?

----------


## higherdesire

> you ever get(read/study) in to God while in there?


I have been a student for many years, but yes I had a little advantage while there to spend a few extra hours in The Book. I am facinated by the entire collection books that we call the Bible. You?

----------


## *RAGE*

I have to say away from that one.

----------


## J-Dogg

Rampage, round 3 RIGHT HOOK (not left).

----------


## amcon

> I have been a student for many years, but yes I had a little advantage while there to spend a few extra hours in The Book. I am facinated by the entire collection books that we call the Bible. You?


yes very much ... kjv, and i spend lots of time in there, i have friend that i wrestled with he grew up tuff and all his brothers were put in jail... he didnt - but all his bros - let him to Christ

----------


## higherdesire

> yes very much ... kjv, and i spend lots of time in there, i have friend that i wrestled with he grew up tuff and all his brothers were put in jail... he didnt - but all his bros - let him to Christ



cool. I am staunch kjv myself. not many of us left huh?

----------


## amcon

> cool. I am staunch kjv myself. not many of us left huh?


great book - not a bible - dispensational truth by clarence larkin - it is expensive for a book like 50 bucks... but, if i could only have one book and not a bible this is the best in the world

clarence larken wrote it in late 1890s and some one finally published all of his writings in 1915 - he really breaks down the bible verse by verse on improtain matters. 

its not a bible but a very very good refrence

----------


## Brown Ninja

explain....I am interested

----------


## amcon

> explain....I am interested


well, what i was doing is studying revelation... i asked a very knowledgable pastor on the subject he strongly suggest this book... the title should read "Gods plan and purpose in the ages(ages of the bible)" he is a fundelmentalist that shows each side of the coin or states normally asked questions and in detail give verses and versed backing up ever answer. it is amazing

----------


## Brown Ninja

Sounds like it might be worth checking out. is it his attempt to support christianity or is it an objective look at the bible and the books of it?

----------


## higherdesire

I do like to read but mostly listen to the books on my ipod these days. I will see if it is available as well. I am kind of funny when it comes to study aids since a lot of them are so freakin slanted, so i usually try to study the actual text. I can enjoy others views as well though. There are so many revelation 'scholars' out there. pre trib, mid trib, and post trib in my mind is still the great debate!

----------


## higherdesire

> bro ditch the helicopter and go fixed wing. You'll love it


I like the fixed wing too. check the new avi, that was in a small single engine cesna on the way down to San Antonio for a texas hold em night at a friends house. Had a blast but lost my ass.

----------


## amcon

> Sounds like it might be worth checking out. is it his attempt to support christianity or is it an objective look at the bible and the books of it?


he wrights the book based on an engineers perspective - so i would say it is objective and telling... one would have a hard time reading it and not believing in Christ from the points he proves(he states nothing with out backing it up), and some points he gives his opinion buts clearly states that... he has compelling idea of dinosaurs and pre earth that would define evolution. or lack there of...

----------


## amcon

> I do like to read but mostly listen to the books on my ipod these days. I will see if it is available as well. I am kind of funny when it comes to study aids since a lot of them are so freakin slanted, so i usually try to study the actual text. I can enjoy others views as well though. There are so many revelation 'scholars' out there. pre trib, mid trib, and post trib in my mind is still the great debate!


you'll read this and not have a idea that he is slanted either way - just reports directly on the bible and what it says(and i will say again this is not a bible, nor is it the end all to the bible however he does have great references and pictures of time lines that are very help full in getting a full meaning understanding of the time line and prophesy)

----------


## Brown Ninja

Thanks I will do my best to pick that up and check it out. Sound like a blast on the fixed wing Higherdesire! I haven't been for about two years now but that is originally what I went to school for.

----------


## higherdesire

I am going to get my license in the next two years or so. I want to fly alone in the big blue. those little planes just bounce all around and you can do so much stuff in them without anyone to even see. Talk about freedom bro.

----------


## Brown Ninja

freedom yes but be prepared to shell out some dough! I love to fly but it's definately not a cheap hobby. You plan on starting in a 172?

----------


## southmadejd

What happened to this fight? I though Rampage was supposed to get the chance but now he has to fight Jardine???

I am sorry but at this point in his career how does a fight with Jardine help Rampage's career at all? Why because Jardine beat Brandon Vera....does that mean he deserves to eventually get a shot at the 205lb title?

Because I am assuming if Rampage wins this fight then Dana would HAVE to give him another shot but if Jardine wins, can any of you see Dana then giving him a fight at the title.

I guess I just don't understand the logic of this fight at all. So is Machida going to be the next one to get a shot at Rashad and the winner of that will fight the winner of Jardine vs. Rampage? Is anybody else confused by this or can you shed some light on what Dana is thinking?

Also is anyone else looking forward to the fight on the undercard that has Gonzaga vs. Shane Corwin? I am looking forward to seeing if Corwin actually has any skill of if he is just a huge man that overpowers people with his size. But Gonzaga I think is actually going to annhilate him. It will be pretty sweet to watch.

----------


## gymnerd

If rampage comes in motivated and in the right frame of mind he can beat anybody so ill take Page in this one. Plus I dont like Rashad.

----------


## FallenWyvern

The question you didn't ask is, how long is Machida gonna have to wait for a title fight?

----------


## BgMc31

I'm a little confused as to why Rampage wasn't granted an immediate rematch with Forrest in the first place. I always thought that unless an opponent was dismantled in the ring and the firght was close a rematch would be in order. 

He destroyed Silva and should be the 1st in line for that title. He deserves it IMO!!!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Agreed. Evans vs Page is just such an interesting fight as well. Jardine is tough but not near the draw. I am assuming it will be Machida vs Griffin, Page vs Jardine, and Chuck Shogun in some weird sort of round robin

----------


## BgMc31

Yeah, Page should be the #1 contender. He shouldn't be fighting Jardine, he SHOULD be fighting Evans or at the very least a rematch with Forrest. But before Evans fought Forrest, Page should have been granted a rematch. But that's the fight game I guess, it doesn't always make sense!

Why is Chuck still in the conversation? He's fun to watch, but not in title contention anymore, I don't think.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Chuck is Dana's boy and still packs the seats.

----------


## mrdude

> Chuck is Dana's boy and still packs the seats.


Yeah people want to watch Wany because he was awesome in Pride FC but he mostly got his ass kicked in UFC. 
Btw is it clear yet who Rampage is going to fight the next time? Maybe he should kick Rashad´s ass and slam him TFO and then meet forrest for a rematch and them meet Keith. Hmm. I don´t know what´s going to happen. Man oh man. 
Btw I watched UFC 86 live and I wanted Rampage to win but Forrest was better that fight.

----------


## WARMachine

Rampage vs. Jardine is on for UFC 96 bro.

3 more weeks.

If Page wins, he gets the next shot at Rashad. If not, i suppose Machida will get the nod.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Page will kill him

----------


## mrdude

> Rampage vs. Jardine is on for UFC 96 bro.
> 
> 3 more weeks.
> 
> If Page wins, he gets the next shot at Rashad. If not, i suppose Machida will get the nod.


Ok Thanks.

----------


## mrdude

> Page will kill him


Yes in deed.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I can't imagine it going any different but you never know in a fight and Jardine is definately tough

----------

